# twin16hydro eliminator



## bolinator (Oct 3, 2011)

hay yall always nice to b able 2read n learn from the posts here at tractor forum any ways need 2cut da grass n this mower wont stay running if i pour gas in carb stays runnin 4 maybe 5seconds then quits now of course fuel pump?2rubber hoses go to carb ,1, the supply goes to a plastic square about a 1/2 or 3/8 thick im guessing thats the fuel pump #2 hose comes out bottom of that square plastic fuel pump goes to engine. so maybe i need to try finding that fuel pump but an electric wire goes to the carb a single post on some kind of selinoid its about an inche long sphere shape maybe5/8s thick it threads in to the bottom of carb not sure what this is pulled it out has a spring loaded point or needle thing it does fly apart but my question is what is this and also, this actually might be the meat of my problem,my ignition broke a few months ago and iwas using a wire to start the mower jumping the harness tried several combos and found 2 slots in 5slot ignition harness that when i jump them turns the motor over n starts these other wires are not juiced up cuz im not turning ignition on now does this supply that electric wire to the carb or does bypassing ignition not supply other things also cant stand the oil gettin allover carb n air filter from that hose from the engine that hooks into bottom of air filter housing any thoughts or help would b nice and appreciated


----------



## JONWAALLY (Feb 1, 2013)

hi,i'm jonwaally. that thing with the wire tothe carb is a fuel shut off selonoid. without power it does NOT allow gas to get to the carb. if you have it out put the parts that flew around together and ground the case with an ohmeter then read ohms with meter if nothing gnd case with 12v and power up wire if nothing it is no good. if it moves in it is then ck your fuel supply fron tank shut off to filter to the fuel pump. is if more problems e mail me at [email protected] good luck


----------

